# i cannot view my router on my computer??



## flipstick476 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi there guys,
Just a little stuck here. I have a d-link G604T modem which will now show up as being connected to my computer under network connections. The modem is configured fine and WAS WORKING PERFECTLY until i did a re-install of windows XP. I know the router is not the source of the problem but rather the computer. Anyone got any idea's?

When i type in the IP address of the router (10.1.1.1) into the internet browser it just flicks up with page cannot be displayed.

Any help would be great! MSN support would be good if you can also?


Thanks


----------



## kama64 (Apr 23, 2007)

First edit your first post and delete your email address, unless you want to get spammed

Second:

Click Start, then Run, and type CMD

Type the following command:

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## flipstick476 (Jun 20, 2007)

These settings are when my dsl-200 modem is on (has to be used to connect to the net at the moment.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Reed>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : reed-45rhmw5er7
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

PPP adapter D-Link PPPoA NZ Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 203.173.176.44
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 203.173.176.44
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 203.109.129.67
203.109.252.42
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\Reed>


----------



## kama64 (Apr 23, 2007)

It would be best to post the info when you are connected to the d-link G604T modem.

Just copy and paste the info to notepad, then disconnect and connect to however u are connecting now, and paste the info from notepad

What is this DSL 200 modem?

How exactly is your network setup?


----------



## flipstick476 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi there,
With the G604T modem this is all that comes up:
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Reed>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

C:\Documents and Settings\Reed>

Im guessing this suggests that the modem is not actually connecting with the computer? The DSL-200 is just a standard usb-powered adsl modem (unlike the G604T which is modem/router), this is the only way i am able to connect to the net at this time due to my router not connecting to the computer.

thanks for your help!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Do a factory reset on the D-Link G604T.

Connect your computer's Ethernet port to the G604T and then post another IPCONFIG /ALL


----------



## flipstick476 (Jun 20, 2007)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ben>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : reed-c3fc0cc917
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Netw
ork)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-10-60-30-ED-A0

C:\Documents and Settings\Ben>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I just realized that no wired connection exists on your system, which is probably the problem. Look in Device Manager and see if your NIC appears with an error:

Start, Run, devmgmt.msc

Under Network Controllers, list all the stuff you have. Also, if there are any devices with a yellow ? or !, list those no matter where they appear.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

To connect your PC to the new modem/router you should be using a dynamic connection. Suggest you write down your current TCP/IP properties; change to 'obtain IP auto' and 'obtain DNS auto'; go to the Alternate Configuration tab and insert your static information that you wrote down. You should then be able to connect to your ISP through the old modem or connect to the new modem/router to configure it.

*EDIT*: Of course, that's after you find your ethernet connection again.


----------



## flipstick476 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi JohnWill,
The only thing showing is my DSL-200 Modem which is what i am using at the moment to connect. No there are no devices showing with a yellow ? or ! mark. Under 'Network Connections' it is also not showing my router as a LAN connection as normal. The modem's IP address is 10.1.1.1 and in IE i am unable to access this (so obviously the computer isnt picking up the router itself).

Thanks for your help with this =)


----------



## flipstick476 (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for that Terrynet,
Yes at the moment the problem is trying to get the computer to actually connect with the router via the ethernet!

Thanks again!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You have no network devices showing up in the IPCONFIG, so it's hard to imagine the modem is actually connected to this system.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The dsl-200 modem has a USB 1.1 connection (no ethernet). Does your computer have USB, and that's what we see in post #3, but NO ethernet?

Does the d-link G604T modem also have a USB connection? Is that what you are trying to use? If so, is there software and/or driver that has to be installed?


----------

